# Help



## Robin McLaughlin (Sep 14, 2009)

I would like to ask for some help with my dilema, My wife and i have just returned from spain and we are due to return in march 2010.
i would like to ask if anybody can recommend a GESTOR in the Malaga area. i am looking to move to Alhaurin De La Torre region and would be very greatfull for anybodys help with my request.

:confused2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Robin McLaughlin said:


> I would like to ask for some help with my dilema, My wife and i have just returned from spain and we are due to return in march 2010.
> i would like to ask if anybody can recommend a GESTOR in the Malaga area. i am looking to move to Alhaurin De La Torre region and would be very greatfull for anybodys help with my request.
> 
> :confused2:


Great place to live!!!!!!! I know an abogado in AdlT, he's a spanish chap but speaks english and is lovely. I know of a gestor who is english, but has lived in Spain forever - Alhaurin El Grande, her name is Sara Jane Gaisford, but I havent got her phone number or any contact details - AAAAGGGHH!!! I'll see if I can get hold of it for you or maybe you could google her???

Jo xxx


----------



## Robin McLaughlin (Sep 14, 2009)

jojo said:


> Great place to live!!!!!!! I know an abogado in AdlT, he's a spanish chap but speaks english and is lovely. I know of a gestor who is english, but has lived in Spain forever - Alhaurin El Grande, her name is Sara Jane Gaisford, but I havent got her phone number or any contact details - AAAAGGGHH!!! I'll see if I can get hold of it for you or maybe you could google her???
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo

many thanks for your help with my dilema, i have tried to google the lady but no success, would realy appreciate if you could find her number or e-mails details.

Many thanks

Robin


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Is this her?????????
Sara Jane Gaisford - Virtual Assistant


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Is this her?????????
> Sara Jane Gaisford - Virtual Assistant



Heck, have you seen her photo??? LOLOLOL - if thats the same lady it was taken a good few years ago!!!!!!!!!! I've met her a few times when we were sorting out moving to this property and hhhmm, maybe a few years ago..........!!!

Seriously tho, there cant be many Sarajane Gaisfords around this area of Spain, altho she doesnt claim to be a gestor!!??? If it is her, she looks after my neighbours affairs here and is in charge of the property I live in now and is soooo helpful and knowledgable!!! I'll see if I can double check the number


Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Heck, have you seen her photo??? LOLOLOL - if thats the same lady it was taken a good few years ago!!!!!!!!!! I've met her a few times when we were sorting out moving to this property and hhhmm, maybe a few years ago..........!!!
> 
> Seriously tho, there cant be many Sarajane Gaisfords around this area of Spain, altho she doesnt claim to be a gestor!!??? If it is her, she looks after my neighbours affairs here and is in charge of the property I live in now and is soooo helpful and knowledgable!!! I'll see if I can double check the number
> 
> ...


Well, yes I did, wondered whether to say anything or not and decided to be diplomatic!!


----------



## Robin McLaughlin (Sep 14, 2009)

jojo said:


> Heck, have you seen her photo??? LOLOLOL - if thats the same lady it was taken a good few years ago!!!!!!!!!! I've met her a few times when we were sorting out moving to this property and hhhmm, maybe a few years ago..........!!!
> 
> Seriously tho, there cant be many Sarajane Gaisfords around this area of Spain, altho she doesnt claim to be a gestor!!??? If it is her, she looks after my neighbours affairs here and is in charge of the property I live in now and is soooo helpful and knowledgable!!! I'll see if I can double check the number
> 
> ...


jo

many thanks for your very quick reply, i have e-mailed her and hope to get a responce tommorrow.

Robin


----------

